# Help!! Part of goats ear ripped off by dog!



## DomesticlyChall (Jun 11, 2006)

She is not gushing blood, but is bleeding. I have cleaned the area as well as she would let me. Should I give her something? What do I need to watch for? We don't really have a vet that will come out plus its a SAT and we really can't afford it. Should I run to the feed store and get some meds to give her? 
Please any help??!!??


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Clean it with chlorhexidine if you have any if not use what you have available.If its bleeding alot use some blood stop powder.Keep it clean give her a tetanus booster and apply a triple antibiotic to it.


----------



## bergy5 (Nov 10, 2003)

If its bleed freely you should be ok, and an ear realy bleeds! Here we would apply pressure to get the bleeding stoped then woundcoat. (purple spray) If it doesent stop put flour on it it will help gel the blood. Watch for any sighns of infection. This time of year their are no flies witch is great. We have no goat vets here & the cost of a call would be more than the goat, so we do all our own patching up. If I suspected any infection I would give Pen G that is what is in the fridge now. Good Luck


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd just spray it good with blue coat and leave it alone. Unless you're going to go through an entire series of Pen G, don't bother, it will just cause the animal to become resistent to it when she needs it.

I'd be more concerned about keeping the dogs away from the goat in the future. I've known lots of goats that lived long happy lives with a piece of ear missing, but not many that have to battle dogs...


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a goat last year seriously mutilated by my dogs.She was pregnant and the dogs completely ripped off one of her ears and most of her nose.The vet wanted to put her down but we nursed her back to health.She gave birth to a 10 lb doeling and is pregnant again this year.She is completely earless on one side but other than that you cant tell.As to the dogs I was seriously "flamed " on here for having them .It wasn't the dogs fault it was instinct it was ours for having a fence that they could put their head through.We fixed the fence and have not had any problem since.I used wonder dust on the wound on her ear.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about your goat. Our vet had us use a steeped tea bag..actually several..when our dog hurt her ear and was bleeding so bad. It worked. 

Take a couple of tea bags..put in hot water to steep just a little...take the bags and use as a compress on the wound. It has clotting abilities and great if you don't have anything else on hand. Good luck!


----------

